# New Holland 630 round baler hay jams



## BBear (Jun 15, 2014)

Help. I have been baling this afternoon, big wind rows, dry 1st cutting, moving slow. About half way into baling the hay I had down with no problems. Then almost a complete bale in the baler had hay feed between the pivot roll and belts so much that it sheared the PTO shaft shear pin. Dumped and cleared jam between pivot roll and belts and replaced pin. Started up and kept jamming between pivot roll and belts always on the left side (3 left belts). This was happening when I started and if I could get it cleared it did it again before bale was finished. After the third attempt to make a bale I parked it but I cannot see a mechanical problem. Any ideas?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Sledge drive slip clutch? Although if it was doing it after you had a core formed that's less likely.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

It might just be the hay you were baling. Sometimes I have trouble with the hay getting sucked up by the belts and wrapping around the top roller. Only happens under certain conditions..


----------



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

How dry is the grass, what I mean is I had this problem when I tried to bale hay that was not dried as dry as it should have been. I'll try to never make that mistake again.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

MScowman said:


> How dry is the grass, what I mean is I had this problem when I tried to bale hay that was not dried as dry as it should have been. I'll try to never make that mistake again.


Interesting. Being too dry is the only time I've ever had mine puking hay out through. Making the sledge rolls (and bottom roll) more aggressive solved that. It wasn't enough to break any shear bolts though.


----------



## BBear (Jun 15, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. When I get home from work (hope it does not rain) I will try again. When this was happening I thought about the hay conditions but I did not see much change from what I was baling earlier but I was not observing exact conditions just was it ready to bale. I cut this with a Heeston 1140 mower conditioner but the grass legume mix is about waste high, thick, no weeds. It is very coarse because of 1st cutting this late in june.


----------



## BBear (Jun 15, 2014)

Update. Just completed baling with no issues. Hay was still in same windows that I left yesterday evening, nothing was done other than another day to lay in sun . Hay must have been a bit moist along with being coarse and thick. Made alot of hay in the past first time for this problem but do not knosw why the pin sheared. The pin was the correct pin for baler.


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

There are two things my NH 650 doesn't like. One is big windrows, they give me fits, and number 2 is "green" wet hay. My guess is some of you hay isn't ready yet especially if it's jamming between the rolls and belts.


----------

